
In Codd, we trust: An Introduction to PostgREST - FlyingSnake
https://samkhawase.com/blog/postgrest_introduction/
======
Dharmakirti
What a coincidence, I literally saw the comment on the Supabase thread about
PostgREST yesterday. I wonder how does this handle server side tasks like
sending emails etc?

